# 30+ lb. carp?



## esox

Are there any in neo? I've a friend who has fished the 'Hoga for 30 years on a regular basis and the biggest he's caught was a 14.8. Might West Branch or any of the other reservoirs have large carp? Has anyone caught a carp this large? If so, mind sharing the location? Thx...
Btw, I'm primarily looking for neo/close to home locations.
Thx..
sox


----------



## walipro

mosquito has some big carp, got one with the bow this year that was 22


----------



## Lewis

Springfield lake used to hold some 20+ lb fish.
I would imagine it still does.
My buddies have caught a lot of huge Carp there.


----------



## husky hooker

husky jr. and a buddy got a 24.5 ,16 and a20 lber in navarre!


----------



## joel_fishes

Anything that connects to Lake Erie in the spring


----------



## Shortdrift

Shot one with a bow in East Harbor back in 1955 that weighed 31#.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Pymatuning....Check em out as they have have ducks walking on their backs........


----------



## cwcarper

A 30+ is tough to come by anywhere in Ohio. There are plenty of places that MIGHT have a few that big...but there are normally so many in the smaller range that you have to put a lot of time in to find the big fish. Erie in the spring is definitely your best chance.


----------



## esox

Thanks for the info, gents. I appreciate it. One hears stories of four foot long carp as "big around as your waist". I'm skeptical. Speaking of skeptical, I'm very skeptical of the current state record. A 50lber @ 40 inches? And an even 50 lber at that. A friend has caught white amurs that weighed only twenty-two lbs that were 42 inches long. 
Yes I know that diff species have diff shapes and thus weights. So that 50 must have had a real pot belly. 
I'd like to see the scales used to weigh it. I somehow get the feeling that it was weighed at the local "Jim-Bob's whiskey and gunpowder neighborhood family store" with hogs and sides of beef being the main beneficiaries of the maybe accurately certified scales. C'mon, a 50? And exactly 50? That combined with only one reliable account of a 30+ fish in 60 years makes me skeptical, very skeptical indeed.
In the last several years, the weights of many long held records had been debunked. Smallmouth bass, walleye, and (I think) muskie records have been found to be fraudulent.
Maybe I'm all wet and the record is legit. However with that being said, I sure would like to see some verifiable evidence. 
A picture may reveal clues. If a remember correctly, (a big 'if'), Ron Lindner debunked the long held world walleye record by measuring a portion of the glasses frame worn by the angler in the pic. He then contacted the eyeglass manufactuer to determine the frame length which was juxtaposed onto the fish. Turned out the fish was too short for the weight claimed. If there are some pics of the current state rec carp, maybe there are some clues that would provide a more accurate weight.

Thx again, sox...


----------



## fallen513

Here's just shy of 48 lbs @ 38".


----------



## fallen513

Almost life size picture too! LOL.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

There is several shot at lake erie in the 40+ range.


----------

